# will this engine fit my 1995 altima gxe?



## thefastest (Apr 21, 2005)

im just wondering if a 200sx 1.6 engine will fit in my altima. i need a new engine. somein pleeeeeeeeeese help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

why in the hell wouldn't you just go to a junkyard and pick up an engine that came out of your car. All your looking for would be a KA24DE. It can't run your more than 1000. and besides that, its a direct fit! you'd have to screw with that 1.6 to get in there, and even then i'd be to small for the bay and terribly underpowered for your car. Point here is, go to the junkyard, and find yourself a nice KA that came out of an Altima. It can be any year from 93 to 01. It'll save you so much time and money.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> why in the hell wouldn't you just go to a junkyard and pick up an engine that came out of your car. All your looking for would be a KA24DE. It can't run your more than 1000. and besides that, its a direct fit! you'd have to screw with that 1.6 to get in there, and even then i'd be to small for the bay and terribly underpowered for your car. Point here is, go to the junkyard, and find yourself a nice KA that came out of an Altima. It can be any year from 93 to 01. It'll save you so much time and money.


the 95-01 engines are obd 2 though whereas the 93-94 engines are obd1. all this means to you is that you need to make sure you have all of your wiring hooked up correctly and if you go too new with the engine, you may have to swap out the intake manifold and a couple of other components.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

crap, i forgot about the computers 

i thought i was on a roll


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> crap, i forgot about the computers
> 
> i thought i was on a roll


hey at least the longblocks themselves will work.


----------

